# TextField als Readonly einstellen



## ZeroEnna (10. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist ein TextField in den Modus Readonly zu versetzen.
 Mit Readonly meine ich dass man zwar Strings im TextField markieren aber nicht manipulieren kann.

 mfG
 ZeroEnna


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

setEditable(false) ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## ZeroEnna (10. Juni 2005)

Dann ist aber das Feld ganz deaktiviert und man kann nichts mehr markieren!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Eben nicht... bei setEnabled(false) wäre das so... bei setEditable(false) kannst du noch markieren...

Gruß Tom


----------



## ZeroEnna (10. Juni 2005)

Oh, falsch gelesen sorry :-(

 Danke für die Hilfe


----------

